# Apple Pie Cyser



## frostfire (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new in the neighborhood and thought I'd say hello with a recipe I developed a couple of years back. 

This is "Apple Pie Cyser," a cyser with some metheglin characteristics. It's been well-received, and I hope it's to your liking!

Rather than take up a lot of bandwidth, I'll just provide the link to my blog page where the recipe resides.

If you have questions or feedback, please let me know what you're thinking!

http://www.russwhaley.com/home-cooking-apple-pie-cyser/

Great to be here.


----------



## homesteader26 (Mar 8, 2015)

Has anyone here made this? I am going to start this with a few tweaks. Prefer to use all honey and no brown sugar which I'm sure may change the flavor profile. I was under the impression that a cyser was fruit juice and honey. It looks like it would be yummy!


----------

